# ATTN: NiceTTs



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

Need pics of your cars since I just bought your coilovers. I want to see how you had them setup.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Dale cough* cough*


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

check the thread about coilovers..

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4729922-Slammed-TT-s-Aggressive-Wheel-Setups


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I know he has a few pics, but you should just pm him since he resides in the mkv forums now


----------



## NiceTTs_13 (May 9, 2010)

The only pic I have of the suspension dialed in to how I wanted is one of the accident as much as it hurts. Here it is. 
















I didn't change anything from when I took them off. And i had the rear perches out. Just watch out what tires you have in the front because mine were tucked and I put a groove in the tread from some extreme rubbing.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I tried to find a guy saluting to Germany, but all that I could find was Nazi's and Third Reich bull****. Then I looked for a guy saluting to Hungary since the TT was built there and all I could find was beer and Nazi's:sly:. I'll settle with the above


----------



## NiceTTs_13 (May 9, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> I tried to find a guy saluting to Germany, but all that I could find was Nazi's and Third Reich bull****. Then I looked for a guy saluting to Hungary since the TT was built there and all I could find was beer and Nazi's:sly:. I'll settle with the above


Haha I liked your timeline of my coils.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

NiceTTs_13 said:


> Haha I liked your timeline of my coils.


I tried hard on that lol. Did you show it to the buyer of your wheels?


----------



## NiceTTs_13 (May 9, 2010)

Buyer of my wheels? How about coils haha


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

NiceTTs_13 said:


> Buyer of my wheels? How about coils haha


Watching graphic movies, doing welding homework and trolling vortex. Not a good combination lol:facepalm:


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

sweet, looks great, I have them on now, but I am waiting to button it all up until the gruvenparts control arms come in! then i'll take her off the lift, and get it aligned. 

Did you run spacers? What sizes?


----------



## NiceTTs_13 (May 9, 2010)

I had the gruvenparts control arms they're great. And really nice guys. I had 25 mil spacers for the back but i never was able to put them on, so they're on my moms beetle. I'm excited to see your car on these. I saw a pic of your car it's amazing!


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

Thanks man! i'll have pics up as soon as its all back together!!


----------



## NiceTTs_13 (May 9, 2010)

Awesome. You should come out to the gtg we have in the reading area. Check out the premium euros thread in the regional forums. I know i will be and a few other people will be going to the toys for tots event in Philly on Saturday.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

NiceTTs_13 said:


> Awesome. You should come out to the gtg we have in the reading area. Check out the premium euros thread in the regional forums. I know i will be and a few other people will be going to the toys for tots event in Philly on Saturday.


The Celsius had better be low when I come home for break:sly:


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> The *Celsius * had better be low when I come home for break:sly:


jokester


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

A4 1.8 Turbo said:


> jokester


I try


----------



## NiceTTs_13 (May 9, 2010)

Hey any updates? I'm excited to see this! I'll post up a pic of my GTI when the coils are on.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

NiceTTs_13 said:


> Hey any updates? I'm excited to see this! I'll post up a pic of my GTI when the coils are on.


I should come home more often. What did you get dale?


----------



## NiceTTs_13 (May 9, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> I should come home more often. What did you get dale?


I got racelands. I'm gonna see how I like them. I'm thinking about bags I'm just not sure yet. And my tint is getting done in the morning. So monday night it should be looking very sexy.


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

NiceTTs_13 said:


> Hey any updates? I'm excited to see this! I'll post up a pic of my GTI when the coils are on.


ha, still havent taken pictures. when she gets done getting the rear end painted i'll take some pics. prob. not til thanks giving time.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

A4 1.8 Turbo said:


> ha, still havent taken pictures. when she gets done getting the rear end painted i'll take some pics. prob. not til thanks giving time.


A4 when are you coming to one of the premium euro meets?


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> A4 when are you coming to one of the premium euro meets?


you having any this weekend? actually you should head up to the valley for sat. morning. my buddy owns a big warehouse that we've turned into an indoor/outdoor drift arena. lol


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

A4 1.8 Turbo said:


> you having any this weekend? actually you should head up to the valley for sat. morning. my buddy owns a big warehouse that we've turned into an indoor/outdoor drift arena. lol


TT's don't like drifting unless its in snow. But yeah we are Saturday night a 6pm. The Barnes&Noble in Wyomissing:thumbup:. Dale just got his coils today so the Kelvin should be slammed for the meet. If you want directions and such just send me a text. 610-406-7992


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

barnes and noble is right off papermill road right?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

A4 1.8 Turbo said:


> barnes and noble is right off papermill road right?


yes


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

ok, i know right where that is. I'll try and swing out that way sat. evening. how many people are usually there?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

A4 1.8 Turbo said:


> ok, i know right where that is. I'll try and swing out that way sat. evening. how many people are usually there?


Usually between 5-20 cars. Depends what everyones plans are. Also chris is having a meet at his shop Sunday and I'll be there too


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> Usually between 5-20 cars. Depends what everyones plans are. Also chris is having a meet at his shop Sunday and I'll be there too


oh nice!! i'll be driving by his shop tom. to pick up my car. The guy who's doing it is about 1/4 mile west of CB's place.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

A4 1.8 Turbo said:


> oh nice!! i'll be driving by his shop tom. to pick up my car. The guy who's doing it is about 1/4 mile west of CB's place.


That's really convenient lol


----------



## NiceTTs_13 (May 9, 2010)

Word. I gotta see this drift place but I work Saturday. I'll come out to the meet for sure on sat. And yes my whatever temp term you wanna use is now lowered and tinted.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

NiceTTs_13 said:


> Word. I gotta see this drift place but I work Saturday. I'll come out to the meet for sure on sat. And yes my whatever temp term you wanna use is now lowered and tinted.


 You coming to Chris's on Sunday at noon Dale?


----------



## NiceTTs_13 (May 9, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> You coming to Chris's on Sunday at noon Dale?


Um idk maybe. I would like to jack up my car and tighten stuff down. But well see. I'll be at barnes and nobles on Saturday though.


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

NiceTTs_13 said:


> Um idk maybe. I would like to jack up my car and tighten stuff down. But well see. I'll be at barnes and nobles on Saturday though.


who double checks suspension.....pshhhhh thats so over rated....:sly:


----------



## CharlieTT (Mar 31, 2010)

This is my TTR on FK Silverline X coily's it is now another 10-15mm lower than this but it is too cold to get anymore pics and the car is ruddy filthy 










































Charlie


----------



## NiceTTs_13 (May 9, 2010)

Wow that looks good! I've been trying to get pics of my gti but it's been raining everyday since I lowered it lol


----------



## NiceTTs_13 (May 9, 2010)




----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I like. Is that the new jetta with thug nasty rims I see back there haha?


----------



## NiceTTs_13 (May 9, 2010)

yes indeed it is... they need to be gone asap


----------

